# CANADIAN BACON q-view



## desertlites (Apr 22, 2008)

first pic-spritzing with apple juice mix with maple syrup-smoking with hickory & cherry- internal at 60*


----------



## chargrilled (Apr 22, 2008)

Nice looking cuts there!!!!  Wish you a good smoke today!!!!  I cant wait for this weekend.  STUCK IN THE MILL ALL DAY


----------



## sumosmoke (Apr 22, 2008)

Bob - that looks so good, it's nice to have a description to what we've all been salivating over in the chat room. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





How long does that stuff keep after you've smoked it?


----------



## desertlites (Apr 22, 2008)

Glad I double checked it with another thermo-it was reading under 100-I knew it had to be higher,pulled it at 150-whew! Enjoy.It tastes Great (not salty)going in the frige for 24 hrs.to let the flavors mix.


----------



## sumosmoke (Apr 22, 2008)

That's it - I'm officially producing a "drool-plate" for keyboards. With that kind of q-vue, it would sell.  Any backers??? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Seriously - that looks really awesome!!


----------



## earache_my_eye (Apr 22, 2008)

Dammit man!!.....Stop putting up pics of awesome lookin food when I'm hungry!!.......LOL

Looks fantastic Bob......
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





L8r,
Eric


----------



## smokin' joe (Apr 23, 2008)

Looks great Bob...Nice Job!!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I got some tenderloins on sale the other day and I would love to give that a try.


----------



## tmw611 (Apr 23, 2008)

That is art!

What else can I say?


----------



## walking dude (Apr 23, 2008)

nice bob.........those all loins?


----------



## desertlites (Apr 23, 2008)

thanks all-I kinda like to make & eat bacon-Ya dude all loins.


----------



## walking dude (Apr 23, 2008)

bob........the reason i asked........the one in the lower right.........i know when i do c bacon, the loines flatten up........amazing how the cd you get on a pizza, or buy from hormel, and so perfectly round.......looked......different........if you can understand what i mean, i hope.......hehehe


----------



## bb53chevpro (Apr 23, 2008)

Buddy, thats the Bomb!. Awesome "Hoser" bacon.
Andy.


----------



## desertlites (Apr 23, 2008)

Dude if I woulda sinched it up tight it woulda stayed round-I didn't this time.


----------



## walking dude (Apr 23, 2008)

ahhhhhhhh......crap.........thankx for the tip...........duh..........stupid me......never even crossed my mind to do that............thankx


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 23, 2008)

that looks great makin me hungry all over again


----------



## salmonclubber (Apr 23, 2008)

desertlites

good looking bacon did you use the mortons cure or the buckboard bacon cure on these i usually like to use mortons on my canadian bacon


----------



## waysideranch (Apr 23, 2008)

SHAZAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!. 


 NEED I SAY MORE!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









SCOTT


----------



## seboke (Apr 23, 2008)

That looks great d-lites!  I've been dieing to try CB for a while.  Can't find TQ, looked in every grocery store and meat market for miles.  Finally went to the Morton website and got some.  Shipping sucks!  Almost doubled the price!  But what the hey - if it will help me make CB that tastes as good as yours looks, I'll call it a wise investment!


----------



## seboke (Apr 23, 2008)

I keep a roll or saran wrap by my keyboard. When I'm activelly trolling in the SMF, I just pull a sheet on over the keys!


----------



## desertlites (Apr 24, 2008)

clubber, I use the buckboard cure-these I rinced for 2 hrs.changing the water every 1/2-seems I hear alot of problems with saltyness with the tenderquick-these cured for 10 days.


----------



## kookie (Apr 24, 2008)

Great looking grub...........Looks mighty damn tasty...............Good job..........


----------



## white cloud (Apr 24, 2008)

Hey sumo. Maybe go ask the dentists office if they would sell one of them suction devices, and mount it next to your puter like I did LOL


----------

